# rhinehart 100



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow. Hope Y.C.B. can get it done. I really enjoyed the one day I shot it. I would like to make both days next time it's there.

I hope they see fit to bring it back.......................


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

When you get it again I will be there for both days.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

would love to see it come back


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

It was a lot of fun when they had a few years ago. Loved the crazy targets! And the apple and the buck! Hope they have it again.


----------

